# ماذا تعرف عن الصندوق البرتقالي ,,,,أقصد الاسود



## م المصري (3 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الأخوة الأعزاء ,,,,,,,,,, الكل يسمع عند وقوع حادث تحطم طائرة أن فرق الأنقاذ تقوم بالبحث عن الناجين وعن الجثث وكذلك عن الصندوق الأسود. فما هو هذا الصندوق الأسود وما فائدته ولماذا سمي بهذا الأسم؟ 

سبب تسميته بهذا الأسم: 

الواقع أن الصندوق الأسود لا علاقة لأسمه بلونه ولكن الصحفيين اطلقوا عليه هذا الأسم لأنه يقترن دائماً بحوادث الطائرات اما لونه فهو برتقالي وذلك لكي يسهل التعرف والوصول اليه من بعد. 

ماهو الصندوق الأسود وما فوائده ؟ 

هو عبارة عن صندوقين منفصلين مثبتين في مؤخرة الطائره ويسجلان جميع الأحداث فيها. الصندوق الأول هو مسجل معلومات الطيران (Flight Data Recorder) والثاني مسجل الأصوات في قمرة القيادة (Cockpit Voice Recorder). 

1- مسجل معلومات الطيران Flight Data Recorder (FDR) : 

يسجل مالا يقل عن 100 نوع من معلومات الطيران المختلفة في وقت واحد على شريط له قابلية تسجيل تستمر لمدة 25 ساعة متواصلة يعود بانتهائها إلى تسجيل معلومات جديده فوق القديمة تلقائياً. ويستقبل جهاز التسجيل تلك المعلومات عن طريق عدة أجهزة استشعار مثبتة في أجزاء مختلفة من الطائرة. ومن هذه المعلومات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ما يلي: 
· الوقت Time 
· الارتفاع فوق سطح البحر Pressure altitude 
· السرعة Airspeed 
· سرعة تغير الارتفاع Vertical acceleration 
· اتجاه سير الطائرة Magnetic heading 
· وضعية أجهزة التحكم بالطائرة Flight controls position 
· قراءة جميع عدادات المحركات Engine instruments reading 
· قراءة أجهزة الملاحة Navigation instruments reading 
· كمية الوقود Fuel quantity 
· مقدار استهلاك الوقود Fuel flow 
· وضعية الأزرار في قمرة القيادة switches position 
· وضعية عجلات الهبوط Landing gear position 

2- مسجل الأصوات في قمرة القيادة Cockpit Voice Recorder (CVR) : 

يسجل جميع المحادثات الصوتية بين افراد طاقم الطائره في قمرة القيادة وكذلك الأتصالات التي تتم مع محطات المراقبة الجوية وذلك منذ تشغيل الشبكة الكهربائية للطائرة وحتى توقفها عن العمل. ولكن مدة التسجيل هي 30 دقيقة فقط حيث بأنتهاء هذه المدة يقوم بتسجيل اصوات جديدة فوق الأخرى القديمة تلقائياً. 

تحليل معلومات الصناديق: 
تستخدم لجان التحقيق في حوادث الطائرات المعلومات الموجودة في الصندوقين لمعرفة ما مرت به الطائرة قبل التحطم واستكشاف الأسباب التي ادت الى وقوع الحادثة حيث يتم تحليل وقراءة وعرض تلك المعلومات عن طريق برامج كمبيوتر خاصة لأعطاء عرض تشبيهي افتراضي لما حدث بالصوت والصورة. 

مواصفات علمية خارقه للصندوق الأسود: 
· مصنوع من التيتانيوم ولذا فهو يقاوم اختراق قضيب فولاذي وزنه حوالي ربع طن يسقط من ارتفاع 3 أمتار. 
· يقاوم حرارة تصل الى 1100 درجة مئوية يطلقها لهيب مغذى بالوقود لمدة 30 دقيقه. 
· يقاوم الأهتزاز والأرتجاج دون الأساءة الى المعلومات المسجله أو فقدانها. 
· يحتوي على مرشد لاسلكي لتحديد موقعه تحت الماء حيث يطلق ذبذبات عالية التردد ويمكن استقبال هذا الأرسال عن بعد 4 كيلو مترات وعلى عمق 20000 قدم (6000 متر) لمدة 30 يوماً متواصلة. 
وبسبب هذه المواصفات والفوائد المرجوة من هذه الصناديق فأن اسعارها عالية جداً حيث تعتبر من اغلى أجزاء الطائرة. 

حالة الشريط بعد اخراجه من صندوق الطائرة المصريه التي تحطمت فوق المحيط بعد اقلاعها من نيويورك ويتضح عدم تأثر الشريط ​
مع وافر التحيه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جاسر (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير يا أبا آيـة على هذا الموضوع اللذيذ 







دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## م المصري (5 مارس 2007)

دائما تشرف أي موضوع ,,,,تطل عليه اخي جاسر 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 مارس 2007)

كيف يعمل الصندوق الأسود في الطائرات؟..
التسجيل والتخزين
لم يحظ استخدام تسجيل بيانات رحلات الطيران باهتمام كبير إلا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، حينما شهدت الطائرات وجود صناديق سوداء لتسجيل المعلومات حول الرحلات منذ إقلاعها حتى هبوطها. وتعتمد الصناديق السوداء على أشرطة ممغنطة للتسجيل، وقد بدأ استخدامها منذ عام ۱۹۶۰م أو الكروت الإلكترونية التي استحدثت عام ۱۹۹۰م. 
ويوضح رون كروتي من شركة هنيويل المنتجة للصناديق السوداء أن الاتجاه الحالي يسير نحو استخدام الرقائق الإلكترونية للتسجيل، لأن صيانتها أسهل وكفاءتها أعلى ولا تتلف عند تحطم الطائرة الرقائق الإلكترونية ويمكنها تخزين ساعتين من التسجيلات الصوتية و۲۵ ساعة من البيانات عن رحلة الطيران. 
جميع الطائرات مزودة بأجهزة استشعار لجمع البيانات مثل معدل السرعة وسرعة الرياح والارتفاع ووضع الأجنحة والحرارة الخارجية، وحرارة الكابينة والضغط داخل الطائرة وأداء المحركات، فالشرائط الممغنطة تسجل مائة عامل، بينما تسجل الرقائق الإلكترونية ۷۰۰ عامل. 
وجميع البيانات التي يتم تجميعها من الطائرة والرحلة يتم إرسالها إلى وحدة تجميع البيانات في مقدمة الطائرة والتي ترسلها بدورها إلى الصندوق الأسود. 
والصندوقان الأسودان يتم تشغيلهما بواسطة مولدات كهربائية توجد داخل محرك الطائرة، وعادة لكل طائرة مولدان، أحدهما يولد تياراً كهربائياً متردداً بجهد ۱۱۵ فولت وذبذبة ۴۰۰ هرتز والآخر يولد تياراً مستمراً بجهد ۲۸ فولت. ويتم التسجيل داخل الكابينة وفي معظم الطائرات التجارية توجد عدة ميكروفونات داخل كابينة الطائرة لتسجيل المحادثات بين الطاقم الجوي وكذلك تسجيل أصوات تشغيل المفاتيح بفتحها أو إغلاقها وفي الغالب توجد أربعة ميكروفونات داخل الكابينة جميعها متصلة بالصندوق الأسود وميكروفون في سماعة قائد الطائرة وآخر في سماعة مساعد الطيار وثالث مع المساعد الثالث إن وجد والرابع في منتصف الكابينة، ومعظم التسجيلات الممغنطة تخزن آخر ثلاثين دقيقة من زمن الرحلة. 
تسجيل بيانات الرحلة 
يتم تسجيل بيانات الرحلة من نظام الطيران، حيث توجد مستشعرات موزعة داخل الطائرة ومتصلة بوحدة تخزين البيانات، فعند فتح أو إغلاق أي مفتاح فإنه يتم تسجيل هذه العملية، وفي الولايات المتحدة فإن هيئة الطيران الفيدرالية تشترط تسجيل من ۱۱ إلى ۲۹ بياناً طبقاً لنوع الطائرة، وفي ۱۷ يوليو ۱۹۹۷م قررت هيئة الطيران الفيدرالية تسجيل ۸۸ بياناً للطائرات التي أنتجت بعد عام ،۲۰۰۲ ومنها: الوقت، الضغط، الارتفاع، سرعة الرياح، معدل سرعة الارتفاع، الوقود، بالطبع كلما زادت البيانات المسجلة فإن التحليلات تكون أكثر دقة. 
صنعت لتبقى 
في معظم حوادث الطيران فإن الأجهزة الوحيدة التي تنجو من التدمير هي رقائق التسجيل لكابينة الطائرة وبيانات الرحلة وذلك لوجودها داخل اسطوانة شديدة الصلابة تتحمل الحرارة العالية والصدمات العنيفة ومئات الأطنان من الضغط. 
فالصندوق الأسود يتكون من ثلاث طبقات من المواد تحيط برقائق التسجيل: 
- الطبقة الأولى: هي غلاف من الألومنيوم حول الرقائق. 
- الطبقة الثانية: عازل حراري من السيليكا الجافة بسمك بوصة وهذا ما يحافظ على الرقائق في حالة الحرائق. 
- الطبقة الثالثة من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ بسمك ربع البوصة وقد يستخدم التيتانيوم لصناعة هذا الدرع الذي يحيط بالسيليكا العازلة. 
ويتعرض الصندوق الأسود لاختبارات شديدة لضمان تحمله، ومن هذه الاختبارات: 
- اختبار الصدمة: ويلقى الصندوق الأسود في مدفع ليتعرض لضغط مقداره ثلاثة آلاف وزنه. 
- اختبار الاختراق: لاختبار قدرة الصندوق على مقاومة الاختراق يتعرض الصندوق الأسود لقضيب من الصلب وزنه ربع طن وقطره ربع بوصة يسقط من ارتفاع ۳ أمتار على جدار الصندوق. 
- الضغط الاستاتيكي: يتعرض الصندوق الأسود لضغط مقداره ۳۵۰ كغم /سم۲ لمدة خمس دقائق. 
- اختبار الحريق: يوضع الصندوق الأسود داخل فرن حرارته تصل إلى ۱۱۰۰ درجة مئوية لمدة ساعة كاملة. 
- اختبار ضغط الماء: يوضع الصندوق الأسود لمدة ۲۴ ساعة في خزان من الماء المالح تحت ضغط عال. 
- مقاومة الماء المالح: يوضع الصندوق الأسود في الماء المالح لمدة ۳۰ يوماً. 
- مقاومة الكيمياويات: يوضع الصندوق الأسود في السوائل التي تستخدم في الطائرات مثل الوقود والزيوت لاختبار مقاومته للتآكل. 
وبالرغم من أن تسميتهما بالصندوقين الأسودين إلا أن لونهما برتقالي لامع وأنهما مغطيان بأشرطة عاكسة لتحديد مكانهما بعد الحادثة وخاصة إذا كانت الحادثة سقوطاً في الماء. إشارات من تحت الماء 
بالإضافة إلى لون الصندوق الزاهي والشريط العاكس، فإن الصندوق الأسود مزود بجهاز لإرسال موجات فوق الصوتية لا يسمعها البشر ولكن أجهزة السونار وأجهزة رصد الصوتيات يمكنها تحديد مكانه، والصندوق مزود برقيقة استشعار تشبه العين الواسعة عندما تمسها المياه تصدر الموجات فوق الصوتية. 
والموجات فوق الصوتية المنطلقة من الصندوق الأسود ترددها ۳۷،۵ كيلوهرتز، ويمكن رصدها من على عمق ۴۰۰۰ متر تحت سطح الماء، ويظل الصندوق يرسل الإشارات لمدة ۳۰ يوماً بمعدل نبضة كل ثانية وفي حالات نادرة يحدث عطب لجهاز إرسال الموجات الصوتية. 
وفي الولايات المتحدة نجد الصناديق السوداء يتم إرسالها إلى هيئة سلامة النقل بعناية شديدة لتجنب تعرضها لتلف زائد. 
استرجاع المعلومات 
بعد تحديد مكاني الصندوقين الأسودين في حوادث الطائرات فإن المحققين يستخرجون المعلومات والتسجيلات من رقائق التسجيل، وإعادة تكوين الظروف التي وقعت فيها حادثة الطائرة، ومن الشائع أن يستغرق هذا الأمر من عدة أسابيع إلى شهور. 
ويعتبر الصندوق الأسود الوسيلة الفعالة لتحديد سبب حوادث الطيران ويكون سبباً ودافعاً لتطوير صناعة الطيران وسلامة النقل الجوي
فوائد الصندوق الأسود : 
تستخدم معلومات الصندوق الأسود من قبل :
1- دوائر هندسة الطيران لرصد آداء الطائرات وتحسين مستوى صيانتها .
2- دوائر ملاحي الطيران للرقي بمستوى الملاحين .
3- شركات صناعة الطائرات لرفع مستوى السلامة في الطائرات الحديثة والقديمة .
4- تفيد المعلومات الموجودة في الصندوق الأسود خبراء الأرصاد الجوية فهي تقدم معلومات دقيقة عن الظواهر الجوية الخطرة مثل المقصاة الجوية والانفجارات الهوائية الصغيرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 مارس 2007)

وقد كانت بداية التفكير في ضرورة وجود جهاز يقوم بمهمة نقل اللحظات الأخيرة لأي حادث طيران مع الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث ظهر تطور سريع في الملاحة الجوية، وأدى هذا الأمر إلى تطوير الطائرات النفاثة، لكن في المقابل أصبح هناك الكثير من الحوادث التي لا يمكن تفسير أسبابها، ومن ثم أصبحت سلامة الطيران مهددة بأسباب غير معروفة في ذلك الوقت. 

وفي عام 1954 قام دكتور "ديفيد وارن" من معامل أبحاث الملاحة الجوية في ملبورن بأستراليا بالتفكير في نوع من أجهزة التسجيل التي تقوم بتسجيل محادثات طاقم الطائرة، وكذلك قراءات الأجهزة، وهذا الجهاز ضد الحوادث والتلف، ويمكن بعد الحادث الحصول عليه، واستخدام المعلومات المخزنة به؛ لمساعدة فرق التحقيق أثناء البحث؛ للتعرف على أسباب الحادث، وفي هذا العام قام "وارن" بطباعة تقرير إلا أنه لم يحظ بالاستقبال المطلوب. 

وهنا قرر "وارن" عمل نموذج للجهاز المبدئي بمساعدة مدير أعماله "توم كيبل" ومهندس الأجهزة "ت. ميرفيلر" وقاموا بعمل الوحدة، وأسموها "وحدة ذاكرة الطيران لمعامل أبحاث الملاحة الجوية". 

واستخدم سلك صلب كوسط تسجيلي على أساس أنه مقاوم للنيران، وله قدرة على التسجيل حتى أربع ساعات لصوت قائد الطائرات وقراءات الأجهزة بمعدل ثماني قراءات في الثانية، بالإضافة إلى قدرته على أن يسجل تلقائياً على التسجيلات القديمة؛ وبذلك يمكن للسلك أن يستعمل مرة أخرى. 

تم بعدها اختبار الجهاز بنجاح في الجو، ثم طُلب استخدامه من عدد من سلطات الطيران، ولكن لسوء الحظ لم تكن الاستجابة جيدة. 

وفي عام 1958 قام أمين مجلس التسجيل الجوي البريطاني السيد/ روبرت هاردينجهام، بزيارة معامل أبحاث الملاحة الجوية بأستراليا، وشاهد مسجل الطيران، وتحمس الرجل لإمكانيات الجهاز، ورتب لأن يأخذ وارن معه لإنجلترا؛ ليقوم بتقديم هذا الجهاز. 

وكان الرد البريطاني مشجعاً من المصنعين، فقدموا للجهاز الدعم اللازم، وأتبع ذلك بفرض مسجل الطيران على جميع الطائرات البريطانية، ثم قام وارن بمساعدة من آلان سير وكن فرازر ووالتر بوسول بتطوير جهازه المبكر؛ حيث أصبح النموذج المطور يعمل بدرجة عالية من الدقة وسجل 24 قراءة في الثانية، وقامت الشركة البريطانية (سز دافال وأولاده) بالحصول على حق الإنتاج لمسجل الطيران. 

وفي أستراليا أدى تحطم طائرة الفوكر في ماكاي بأرض الملكات عام 1960 إلى صدور أمر قضائي بتجهيز الطائرات الأسترالية بمسجل الطيران. 

وقامت شركة أمريكية وتدعى "المتحدة للتحكم في المعلومات" بتطوير هذه الأجهزة في الطائرات الأسترالية، وغيرت وسط التسجيل إلى شريط مغناطيسي، إلا أن هذا الشريط لم يكن مقاومًا للنيران، وأدى هذا إلى إبطاء في تطوير الجهاز، وبالرغم من هذا الإبطاء فإن أستراليا أصبحت عام 1967 أول دولة تفرض تركيب جهاز تسجيل البيانات والصوت في طائراتها. 

والآن أصبحت كل الطائرات مجهزة بتلك الأجهزة التي سمحت لمحققي الحوادث بأن يجدوا أسباباً للعديد من حوادث الطيران. 

مسجل بيانات الطيران : 

في الأصل نجد أن مسجلات البيانات قد صنعت باستخدام بكر لشرائط من صلب لا يصدأ أو أسلاك كوسط للتسجيل. 

أما الصندوق الذي توضع به أجهزة التسجيل فمصنوع من معدن التيتانيوم ومبطن بمادة عازلة للحرارة، والإشارات مصنوعة من محولات متنوعة تسجل على أسلاك أو شريط كل ثانية بنموذج متكرر. 

وفي الولايات المتحدة قام العلماء والمهندسون باستخدام الشريط الممغنط بدلاً من الصلب، وأصبح أمامهم مشكلة رئيسية عليهم أن يتغلبوا عليها؛ ألا وهي عدم مقاومة الشريط للنيران حتى يضمن مزية احتفاظه بمدة تسجيل أطول بالمقارنة مع السلك الصلب. 

ومع التطور في الهياكل العريضة للطائرات مثل بوينج 747 ودس 10 التي تسمح بحمولات إضافية من الركاب، كان هناك قلق من وقوع حوادث لا يمكن تفسير أسبابها نظراً للنقص في المتغيرات التي تقوم بالتسجيل، وهذا قد أدى بالحكومة البريطانية إلى أن تجري تغيرات في مواصفات أجهزة تسجيل البيانات بحيث تسجل قراءات ما بين 17 إلى 32 متغيراً كل ثانية ، وكان ذلك عام 1967 وذلك حتى يتمكن محققوا الحوادث من إيجاد أسباب الحوادث بسهولة أكثر. 

وحديثاً تم تطوير أجهزة تسجيل بيانات الطيران من الوحدات الصلبة؛ ليقوم بتخزين البيانات في ذاكرات من أشباه الموصلات أو دوائر متكاملة بدلاً من استعمال طرق كهربائية ميكانيكية، حيث إن هذا النوع من الأجهزة لا يحتاج إلى صيانة دورية أو إصلاح، وبذلك تسمح للمستخدم في أن يصل إلى المعلومات في غضون دقائق. 

المواصفات الحالية للصندوق: 
الزمن المسجل: 25 ساعة مستمرة
عدد قراءة المتغيرات: 5 إلى 30
سماحية الاصطدام: 3400جم/6.5 مل ثانية
مقاومة النيران: 11000 درجة/ 30 دقيقة
مقاومة ضغط الماء: يغطس حتى 20.000 قدم
مرسل إشارات الموقع تحت الماء: 37.5 كيلو هرتز
بطارية: 6 سنوات
مسجل صوت قمرة القيادة : 

لا يمكن للمحققين أن يحددوا أسباب الحادث من مسجل البيانات فقط، ولكن من الممكن عند تسجيل محادثات طاقم الطائرة والاستماع إليها أن يعرفوا سبب الحادث، من هنا كانت فكرة تسجيل الصوت داخل قمرة القيادة. 

ومسجل صوت قمرة القيادة يسجل محادثات الطيار ومساعده بالإضافة إلى اتصالات المراقبة الجوية وإعلانات الركاب وتشويشات الطائرة، ويعمل لمدة ثلاثين دقيقة مستمرة، الأمر الذي يسمح لفريق التحقيق بأن يستمع لنصف الساعة الأخيرة وتغيراتها التي تحدث في الطائرة، والتي تعطيهم دلائل حية .. لماذا وقع الحادث؟ 

وحين يكون ضرورة للاستماع إلى المسجل، فإن لجنة تشكل من أعضاء سلطة الطيران الوطنية، ومصنعي الطائرة والمستخدم ومصنعي المحركات واتحاد الطيارين، ويتجمع كل هؤلاء وتقوم اللجنة بكتابة نسخة من الاتصالات الشفوية داخل قمرة القيادة؛ ليستخدمها فريق التحقيق، وتم تصنيع مسجل صوتي Fairchild يصبح أكثر انتشاراً واستخداماً، وهناك أكثر من ثمانمائة حادث، وقع على مدار ثلاثين عاماً، وقد تم انتشال تلك الصناديق من كل حادث. 

ويتم تخزين المعلومات بشكل رقمي حتى يمكن فك شفرتها بسهولة، أما مسجل الصوت ذو الوحدة الصلبة فتم تطويره مؤخراً نظرًا للحاجة إلى ذاكرة ذات سعة أكبر. 

وفي عام 1992 أصبح مسجل الصوت ذو الوحدة الصلبة متوفراً بمدة تسجيل تبلغ ثلاثين دقيقة، وتلاه عام 1995 نوع مطور بمدة ساعتين للتسجيل. 

موقع مسجلي البيانات والصوت :

ويكون موقع الجهاز في مؤخرة الطائرة؛ لأن المقدمة عادة تأخذ قوة الاصطدام الكبرى؛ ولذلك فالذيل والمؤخرة أفضل حالاً، وهناك أسهم على السطح الخارجي لجسم الطائرة تشير إلى مكان الصندوق الأسود (وحدتي التسجيل) .


----------



## م المصري (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا للمهندس وليد سمير علي المشاركه القيمه و المفيده ,,,, تقبل عميق تقديري 

تحياتي


----------



## gabr (12 مارس 2007)

alf shokr 3ala el efada we el ma3lomat el gamda


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2007)

معلومات اخري جميله عن هذا الموضوع ,,,, تجدونها في هذا الرابط ,,,,,, 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43781
و هو موضوع مميز ,,,,,,, للصديق محمد رزقه 

تحياتي


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------

